# Transferring Worldmark points to Karisma resorts points



## melpollard (Apr 10, 2019)

Im back to Tug after a long hiatus.  We got rid of all our South African timeshares years ago and were left with only 6000 worldmark points. 

We decided, due to family owning at Karisma in Mexico, to trade in our WM points to Karisma resorts, Exotic Travelers.

So now I have 12,750 points left at Worldmark to try to use this week before my membership transfers over. What’s the easiest way to get rid of them? Sell them to someone resale? Book something thru Interval? I’ve been told that I can’t have a pending reservation in the WM system when the transfer goes through?

TIA,


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 10, 2019)

Are they current points? not "to borrow"? not "expired"?
Then place an ad here to rent them out. 
https://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

Price them at 6 - 6.5 cents and they'll be taken quickly.


----------



## melpollard (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks. They are current points expiring in April of 2020 and 2021


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

